# 10kg Chicken from Westin Gourmet.



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Just bought 10 kilos chicken breasts, £65.92 from Westin, very good quality

Good considering my local butchers is £60 for 10kg. Much better quality and free delivery as I have ordered a few nice Australian beef steaks mmmmm


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

So, your local butcher is cheaper??? No jokes about chickens going cheep please!

Bookers, 2kg (approx 12 breasts) excellent quality with minimal water loss when cooking, £9.99.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> I pay £40 for 10kg (quality chicken). I'm just saying


[email protected] me thats cheap. I normally pay £6 per Kilo.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> So, your local butcher is cheaper??? No jokes about chickens going cheep please!
> 
> Bookers, 2kg (approx 12 breasts) excellent quality with minimal water loss when cooking, £9.99.


Yeah is cheaper, just like the taste of there stuff and bought a few nice Chrimbo bits and pieces


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> Sorry for 3 posts in a row lol
> 
> My bookers is where I get mine from. A 5kg bag for £20.
> 
> I've started selling them at the gym for £25. Made a nice profit already lol


Yeah, I tried the 5kg bag but found they contained far more water than the ones in the 2kg packs. Bloody good price though.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Actually Bookers is across the road from me, literally. Wil give a go. Love the gym selling idea also


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> Go for it mate. It's not easy to get a bookers card but if you can you can earn a pretty penny. Tesco sell nice chicken for 9.50 a kg. morrisons is £12 a kg. easy money mate


Cheers mate.

Am self mployed, what do they ask for to get a card?


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

just been on there website mate looks delicious lol whats the quality like as im thinking of buying loads of diced chicken and some BACON  does anyones butchers here sell pork shoulder steaks?

cheers


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

xkrdan said:


> just been on there website mate looks delicious lol whats the quality like as im thinking of buying loads of diced chicken and some BACON  does anyones butchers here sell pork shoulder steaks?
> 
> cheers


Quality is awesome mate. The steaks are the best I have ever had, and sausage is amazing


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> You need a relevant business ie a shop. You need a few bits of ID and a few bills with the company name and address on. Or a fire service ID lol
> 
> Edit: is your business named with a generic name? You might be lucky and be able to persuade them it's a shop lol


Yeah that would work I think mate.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Quality is awesome mate. The steaks are the best I have ever had, and sausage is amazing


love their bodybuilding and students packages lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> Why town do you live near?


Me mate. Stoke on trent


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> Let us know how you get on. Avoid there frozen chicken - its bonk!


 :thumb:


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got my 10kg delivered today 

Quastion for you guys though, I cooked 500g of chicken in the george foreman, I then weighed it and it weighed 320g, So when I add it to my daily macros did i eat 320g of chicken or 500g????????


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> Just got my 10kg delivered today
> 
> Quastion for you guys though, I cooked 500g of chicken in the george foreman, I then weighed it and it weighed 320g, So when I add it to my daily macros did i eat 320g of chicken or 500g????????


320g, rest was water


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do they deliver ? If so do their waggons have the chiller thing on them like Tesco or would you not reccomend using them if its far from Stoke ?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I neeeed a bookers account in my life for sure.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have used Westin Gourmet and yes the chicken is good but so is the chicken I have had from Tarelgin and its cheaper.

http://www.tarelgin.com/cgi-bin/web_store.cgi?discounted=1&cart_id=1003689_6609

A 5kg box of chicken breast containing 20-25 breasts £27


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Bookers don't deliver if that's who you were referring to


Nah mate Westin Gourmet, anyidea if they do ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marrsy,

Westin Gourmet do a chilled deliver is special boxes packed with ice


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I wish my dad was still in the fire service..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I managed to get a bookers account with my finance company. Oh and they do deliver


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> You need a relevant business ie a shop. You need a few bits of ID and a few bills with the company name and address on. Or a fire service ID lol
> 
> Edit: is your business named with a generic name? You might be lucky and be able to persuade them it's a shop lol


Fire Service ID works ? Anyidea if MOD ID does ?



BestBefore1989 said:


> Marrsy,
> 
> Westin Gourmet do a chilled deliver is special boxes packed with ice


Cheers mate I will check them out, definatly cheaper than what im paying now!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marrsy

when to check out Westin Gourmet, you should also look at Tarelgin, the chicken is just as good but they have an offer on right now so its cheaper.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good stuff mate cheers for the heads up


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Makro is the same I get 5kg of chicken for £20

Basicly the same as bookers


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/600g-frozen-chicken-breasts-for-1-49-instore-tesco-1059558

I bought about 50 packs of these combined with another Tesco online deal, thus working out at roughly £1.10 for 6 breasts.

30kg of breasts for a little over £50. Obviously not the best quality but tastes nice to me with a bit of Nando's.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Nah mate Westin Gourmet, anyidea if they do ?


Bookers DO deliver


----------



## Lysscol (Jan 9, 2012)

Costco is cheap for chicken breasts too, 12 on a tray for £7-£8.


----------

